# headlight problem



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi first of all i would like to say hi! all very new to this!!

but thought you guys would be able to help me!!

my headlight warning light came on yesterday so i went to check it out! and the whole head light including the side light is all out.
but noticed if i drive with full beam the lights are working???

sorry if this has been one of many posts like this!

cheers

lauren


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Lauren and welcome!  
Have you checked your fuses - prise off the end panel on the drivers side dash to lcate them. Also, have you had any work done to the car on or around the headlight?


----------



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

ello..
well i only got the car 8 weeks ago so not that i know of.

i will get my dad to check the fuses tomorrow, thanks, if the fuse had gone would the warning light still come up on the dash letting me know about the bulb??


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Is it just one headlight, or both that are not working on sidelight and dipped beams?

Which model of TT is it, and does it have xenon headlamps?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I've only experienced the warning light due to a bulb but I'd imagine that any break in the circuit would trigger the warning :? 
Does sound like the fuse though because AFAIK, the fuse covers all the bulbs bar the high beam which is on a separate one. Here's hoping


----------



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

mine is a mrk 1 yes it has xenon headlights.

its strange cause the whole headlight and sidelight will not come on when i turn the lights on.
and then warning light on the dash is telling me the bulb is out.... but when the full beam gets turned on the lights work???

its only the passanger side driver side seems fine.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

is it both the drivers and passenger headlamps though, or just one?


----------



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

just the passanger side


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

blondie_tt said:


> its strange cause the whole headlight and sidelight will not come on when i turn the lights on.
> and then warning light on the dash is telling me the bulb is out.... but when the full beam gets turned on the lights work???


Sorry (call me fick) but I'm not getting this . . [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Headlight and sidelight come on when turned on BUT warning comes on. Okay got that but then you go on to say "that when you turn on full beam, _the lights work_! But they're working anyway..?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Pop the end panel off at the drivers side of the dashboard to get access to the fuses - just pop a key in to the gap and twist gently










Check fuses 20, 21, 22 and 23 to see if they have burnt out - just get replacements from petrol stations, etc and swap as necessary


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

blondie_tt said:


> mine is a mrk 1 yes it has xenon headlights.
> 
> its strange cause the whole headlight and sidelight will not come on when i turn the lights on.
> and then warning light on the dash is telling me the bulb is out.... but when the full beam gets turned on the lights work???
> ...


Hi

Just to clarify, are you saying that your xenon headlight and side light WORK when the full beam is on BUT not in normal mode?

Just asking as the full beam is a separate lamp in itself, so FULL BEAM will still work even if your Xenon/sidelights are faulty :?

Saj


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you possibly pulling at the switch as well? Gently pulling it once switches on the front fogs and pulling it again brings on the rear. :?


----------



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

right i am have a tendacy to confuse others as well as myself haha!!

i went outside int he snow to take pics of what i mean but it wont let me upload cause the picture sizes are to big.

its when you go to turn your lights on the passanger light doesnt come on at all, total blank
then when i pull the lever back to put full beam on the lights work again??


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

blondie_tt said:


> .....then when i pull the lever back to put full beam on the lights work again??


Right....does the complete light work or JUST the full beam? Like I say, the full beam is on a separate lamp so will work independant of the xenons.

Saj


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

blondie_tt said:


> right i am have a tendacy to confuse others as well as myself haha!!
> 
> i went outside int he snow to take pics of what i mean but it wont let me upload cause the picture sizes are to big.
> 
> ...


Hi Lauren, when I say 'pull the switch' I'm talking about the light switch (dial type switch on the dash) and not the coloumn stalk. Just so this doesn't get any more confusing :lol:

1st turn: sidelights
2nd turn: driving lights
1st pull: front fogs
2nd pull: rear fog
push away column stalk: high beam

Check ALL bulbs this way to see which one the warning is telling you about :wink:


----------



## blondie_tt (Jan 2, 2010)

morning 

right went out this morning and checked all fuses they are all infact...

but now my other headlight is out. so now i only have 1 sidelight on drivers side nothing on the passanger side.
but again lights work with full beam on??? i am totally baffled???


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi & welcome;

When you say the lights work on full beam - do you mean just the full beam, or do the other lights (dipped and sidelights) also work when you switch full beam on?

The outer lens that looks like a magnifying glass (as you look at the healdlights) is the dipped beam; the largest regular looking reflector is the main beam.

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just to clarify what lauren is saying.......

1. the full beam works
2.drivers sidelight works
3.passenger sidelight doesnt work
4.no headlights work at all!

turning on the full beam just makes the full beam come on nothing else changes :roll: :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Right, this sounds to me like a switch unit fault that's progressively getting worse the more Lauren tries it. Suggestion would be to try one from another car as the quickest as easiest method of elimination


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

any how to`s guys?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> any how to`s guys?


. . . what, as in how to change the switch? If so, then you have to drop the lower drivers side dash enough to get your hand in the back to disconnect/connect the switch. You can also remove the switch by depressing the locking tabs and the switch slides out towards you :wink: .. To be honest, for the time it takes, just remove the lower dash to gain full access


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

cheers matey ill give it a go


----------

